# Viewing Security Camera from IP on a Mac?



## franklin

HI Guys and Gals,

*Short version:*
How would you view a web-connected security camera feed (ex: http://123.123.123.123) on OSX?

*The Problem*
We just installed 4 security cameras at our small business. After everything was wired and hooked up, the technician sat down to set up the viewing on our front desk computer and said "oh..... its a Mac????" 

We have Parallels at work, so he got it working with Windows.
iPhone viewing took 30seconds to set up and works great. (SuperCam app)

How do I watch this feed at home on my iMac or PowerBook?
I have the IP address of the feed, login and password, but I can find no program/app to open it. 
- Safari prompts to dload a pluggin. After completed, asks again and again....
- Quicktime -> Open URL, does not find it or ask password

Is there a way or a program to live feed from an IP?


----------



## John Clay

If they provide a real video stream, like MPEG4 etc, then SecuritySpy will do a great job. It's a fully featured security app, so it'll handle motion detection recording, time lapse, and email notifications amongst other features.

I use it for multiple IP cams, and it supports PTZ on many compatible models as well.

SecuritySpy

SecuritySpy Camera List


----------



## smashedbanana

Very likely your camera system uses Active-X to install the viewer/controller/playback. If that is the case then you are SOL on mac or mobile device.

This is the DVR we are talking about. If you just got it can it be exchange for a new one? Most DVRs sold now are iphone/android/blackberry compatible which means good to go for macs (no active x on smartphones or iphones either). 

If not available as a return/exchange you could just change the DVR (cameras are standard)

Here is a good priced 4-channel that works with mac:

Buy the Night Owl 4-CH Network DVR REFURB at TigerDirect.ca

You need to install your own s-ata hard drive in that one.


----------



## m1ke

John Clay said:


> If they provide a real video stream, like MPEG4 etc, then SecuritySpy will do a great job. It's a fully featured security app, so it'll handle motion detection recording, time lapse, and email notifications amongst other features.
> 
> I use it for multiple IP cams, and it supports PTZ on many compatible models as well.
> 
> SecuritySpy
> 
> SecuritySpy Camera List


+1 for SecuritySpy - I've used that one for just basic logitech and cisco camera's you just get from BestBuy


----------



## cbhattarai

You need to install the Activ X on your Mozilla and then type the ip address ...


----------



## BReligion

m1ke said:


> +1 for SecuritySpy - I've used that one for just basic logitech and cisco camera's you just get from BestBuy


+2 for Security Spy.. They had (haven't used it in a while) an incredible ammount of supported Cameras. I had an old PTZ camera that I could barely get working on windows with the Vendors software (vendor now defunct). Got it up and running in less than 5 minutes with Security Spy.


BReligion


----------

